# Stuck on a desert island! What do you do?



## Paulie (4/8/15)

Hey all,

So i was thinking this the other day 

If you were stuck on a desert island and could choose 1 x juice 30mil, 1 x vape device, 2 x Battery's, 1 x tank or dripper, 1 x wick what would you take?

For me it would be:

1) Grand Reserve Philip Rocke
2) Hexohm Box mod
3) Sony VTC 5's
4) Goblin Mini
5) Kogen wick


Lets see your fav pic...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Without doubt :




- Cotton wick
- 2 x Efest 2500 batteries

This combo would give me epic taste and would last the longest in mouth to lung mode
With enough wick and say rationing to 3ml per day, i could go for about 10 days - and still be very happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mike (4/8/15)

Pretty curious. I'd need to make sure I can rewick it, so I can dry burn the coil to start fires. And then yea, as much battery life as possible while being able to down regulate enough to use as little juice as possible.

Probably something like what the Reonauts use - as tiny a chamber as possible on the Whiteout. That way I can be as cautious as possible with my juice and have loads of battery life to use for other things (fires mostly I guess). Perhaps cotton would work. In fact, japanese cotton, as I'd be able to use those to cover wounds if necessary. I'd probably use smurfs as they are what I know.

Juice is probably the most difficult to try and decide on. I'd probably go for something similar to a sweet chai tea, to keep me warm and happy when it gets cold.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (4/8/15)

1) 5 Pawns Queenside
2) Reo Grand
3) AW 18650 batteries
4) RM2 standard
5) Ekowool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (4/8/15)

Sigeli 150 with 2 smurf batteries. Conservatively firing around 15w-20w

Jap cotton 

Derringer dripper with a single 1ohm coil and airflow slightly closed off. 

If I'm going out in style I'd probably wanna enjoy some 5pawns gambit. 

And after a week when I'm discovered > il be launching my new range of coconut extracted juice line !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## acorn (4/8/15)

1) VM Tropical Ice in (18mg, fewer toots and will keep my breath fresh )
2) REO LP Grand (My Tumbled Aluminium)
3) Efest 2500 x 2
4) RM2
5) Dischem cotton balls

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/15)

1) Gemini Koi
2) Reo mod
3) Samsung smurfs
4) Kogen wick

But the batteries aren't going to last very long

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (4/8/15)

Reo Grand + Nuppin
0.2 Ohm dual coils
2xSmurfs
Some Rayon
Guava juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

At the rate this thread is going it looks like there will be a lot of Reos on that desert island

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> At the rate this thread is going it looks like there will be a lot of Reos on that desert island



Well it can handle the rough stuff. And I could use my Reo to beat up a few other people on the island and steal their supplies

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Wait till skipper Fisher sees this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (4/8/15)

1) Tarks Matador
2) Reo Grand
3) Smurfs
4) BF Rogue
5) Ceramic wicking

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (4/8/15)

Shoo to many reos lol Where all my regulated folks at?? hehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/15)

Reos rock @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (4/8/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Reos rock @Paulie



LOl i caint agree more but when battery power at stake i wouldnt want a mech

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/15)

Lol, that's true as well. Have to agree with you on that one bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

1) Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice
2) REO Grand SL/LP
3) AW's
4) Cyclone
5) Rayon

And here is a picture of my desert Island set-up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Keith Milton (4/8/15)

1. SX Mini + Lemo2
2. Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk 6mg
3. 2x Samsung Smurfs
3. Nickel 0.14 ohm coil
4. Koh Gen Doh Wick
5. Running @ 30J and 340 % F

Glorious Vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/15)

1) Menthol Ice (I assume I'm gonna be stuck without toothpaste?)
2) iStick 50W (Battery lasts forever, haha!)
3) 2 More iSticks  (yes, they're batteries)
4) Kayfun 3.1 coiled at around 1.5ohm (lekker light on juice and will make the iSticks last foreverer)
5) Rayon (cause I can wash and reuse it)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (4/8/15)

Rub one out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/8/15)

Since no battery would last too long, I think I'll just grab a pack of Rizzla's and hope for a plantation

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/8/15)

eviltoy said:


> Rub one out


Wahahahahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (4/8/15)

Mike said:


> ... so I can dry burn the coil to start fires.



Nah man, @Mike we cant use battery power to make fires, come to the weskus so I can teach you the ways of old  Two sticks and a shoelace is all you need 


VM4 12mg
Reo Grand
Smurfs
Chalice v3, twisted 30g, 0.9Ω
Rayon


My setup has 3 batteries, one in the Reo and 2 extra batteries  My logic, a 'Vape device' is ready to vape once an atomizer is attached, which means there is a battery in the device already

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (4/8/15)

@DoubleD Ive tried that once before. I'd rather use a mod to get it started  especially as I'll have loads of battery life spare and not enough juice.


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So i was thinking this the other day
> 
> ...


Assuming it's what I now own:ipv4,goblin mini,30m of DIY menth. Tobacco ,2 lg4s,rayon wick. Also want to be marooned w/the cast of Gilligan isles cause they could make a DNA 200 from a coconut .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Nah man, @Mike we cant use battery power to make fires, come to the weskus so I can teach you the ways of old  Two sticks and a shoelace is all you need
> 
> 
> VM4 12mg
> ...


That's why I did not bring my God Mod,3 battery device.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/8/15)

I would go with a vaporshark rDNA 40 (extreme battery efficiency) and two Panasonic 4000 mah 10 amp (yes they do exist and are used in electric cars). I would take some 0 mg glas pebbles and some good old cotton bacon all running on a 0.5 ohm macro (I couldn't do one ohm if I tried) in an Ivogo evil monk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

